# Ohio- Sweet Female Chocolate Cocker needs rehomed



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello all, 

I'm posting this for a good friend of mine. She has a sweet nine year old chocolate cocker spaniel that she needs to rehome due to her young daughter developing allergies to the dog. 

This dog is a sweet lap dog, and is very pretty. She's spayed and housebroken, and would be the perfect pet for an older couple looking for a couch potato dog. 

Her name is Mickey, and Mickey is good with children. However, I do not know how Mickey would be with other dogs, since she was raised as an only dog for nine years. She could be just fine. 

As far as I am aware, Mickey has no allergies or health problems and is just a very nice doggy. 

I will get pictures up as soon as I have them from my friend. She is supposed to mail them to me tonight.


----------

